# EMMA SQ Disc



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

Where can I find this for a reasonable price? Only place I am finding it is ordered direct from Emma's website from Germany, for 24 Euro plus 37 Euro for shipping.
I don't feel like paying $83 USD for the disc

and is there a certain year that is better? definitely want the track with the guy walking across the stage.


----------

